# Flood Tide Questions



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the next 2 weeks to try my hand at fishing the flood tides in St Augustine or Jax. I can't afford a guide right now, but with the research I've done over the last month, I feel fairly well prepared. The couple of questions I have remaining are: What characteristics am I looking for when browsing google earth? and Is there a magic number for tide height that I need to look for (I realize this will vary depending on the exact area I fish)? Thanks for any help I can get. I realize this is the F- bomb for some folks.


----------



## living_water1 (Jun 3, 2014)

Im in SC and I like the tide to be 5.6' and higher. Look for short grass with hard bottom with lots of fiddler holes.


----------



## Johnster (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep, what he said ^^^^^


----------



## lukelleher (Jan 29, 2012)

Anything over 5' usually floods around St Aug to Palm Valley. Look for hard bottom spots on Google Earth- usually show up more grey


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2009)

When is your trip? Looking at the tide chart your best bet is going to be Aug. 7th-9th.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Will depend on the area you plan on going but I think in general flat attack has it dialed in. That'll be your window of opportunity for the best tailing action.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. I guess this will be a scouting trip since I have to be back to work on the 5th. I'll hope for better luck in September.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Where exactly are you going on vacation? Or was it revolved around the fishing?


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

Around St Simons, we need about an 8 foot tide to get better action. We look for firm flats with feeder creeks.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I just moved back to Daytona Beach. I work offshore in the Gulf so I have 2 weeks off at a time. Unfortunately, I don't get to pick when the 2 weeks fall.


----------



## groyce (Aug 30, 2020)

KnotHome said:


> I have the next 2 weeks to try my hand at fishing the flood tides in St Augustine or Jax. I can't afford a guide right now, but with the research I've done over the last month, I feel fairly well prepared. The couple of questions I have remaining are: What characteristics am I looking for when browsing google earth? and Is there a magic number for tide height that I need to look for (I realize this will vary depending on the exact area I fish)? Thanks for any help I can get. I realize this is the F- bomb for some folks.


Several weeks of floods starting mid September. Look me up if you get in and want to fish Jacksonville


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Don't rule out low tide fishing this time of year either! If you can find em' in the grass you can find em' in the mud.


----------



## Lee Singleton (Jul 3, 2018)

M Bg


----------

